# Bulk Buy Locust



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

hye guys i got my consignment of 100 locust today for bery from live foods online, and the locust are in a bag! the question is how do i get them out of the bag into the small tubs so i can separate them i.e 15 in each tub! 

i dont mind handling locust but not in massive amounts and i panic when they all jump at once which they seem to do grrrrr! and ther is a Mahoosive winged one in ther which jumps at me whenever i put my hand in the bag! 

anyone nr me fancy helping me


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

lmfao sounds like fun.

Not sure if you can put them in the fridge and cool them down like you do with crix. Might work.

You got a fish tank / big rub you could tip them into to seperate?

Alternate. Put some lettuce in bottom of the tubs. then put the open tub into the bag. once the lokies go for the lettuce snap a lid on the tub.


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

tried that one, they escape!!! 

iv tied the bag up for now iv managed to get 15 out  its not so much the locust themselves its this mahoosive one thats freaking me out! its way to big for bert to eat so that one if i can get it out on its own will be killed  but its getting it out!

im proper freaking here!

maybe i oughta jus put the bag in berts tank he will think all christmases have come at once! lol 100 locust to chomp on!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I keep my locusts in a small flexarium and just tip the bag in. To get them out I find it easiest to reach in with long feeding tongs and grab then that way. As the flexarium has zips it's easy to only unzip a hand sized space.


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

yayyy im doing it, i went and got a RUB with the hinged lids poured the bag into there and a pair of kitchen tongs :O hahah the mahoosive one bert spotted and munched it oops it was a xxl adult :O ah well he ate it not much i can do about it! but im doing it! 

least the massive one has gone now! and the other 2 that was in there are dead so!

im separating them into tubs for the week. its unpredictable how many i get in tubs that i by from the rep shop so i figured its better to bulk buy and separate them myself so i know exactly how many he is eating


----------

